# Общий раздел > Чувства > Секс и страсть >  Сексуальный эгоист... Или чего хотят женщины.

## Irina

CЕКСУАЛЬНЫЙ ЭГОИСТ... ИЛИ ЧЕГО ХОТЯТ ЖЕНЩИНЫ...

 В жизни немало встречается таких мужчин, которые видят в половых контактах, лишь удовлетворение своих низменных потребностей. По отношению к тому как они совершают половой акт, не хочется употреблять даже слово "секс",  скорее подойдёт слово"случка" или "совокупление". Об эстетике и высших чувствах речи не идёт.

Процент сексуальных эгоистов и мужчин с низкой культурой секса велик особенно в среде с низким  социальным и интеллектуальным развитием.  Чем ниже социальный уровень, тем больший процент составляют мужчины с гипермаскулинным поведением. Чем больше пьяниц и алкоголиков, тем больше процент сексуальных эгоистов и неудовлетворённых женщин.

Высокие половые способности мужчины не имеют никакого значения если он сексуальный эгоист. Даже если у него великолепный половой член (которых мы здесь видим навалом), сильная эрекция, способность совершать длительный половой акт и делать это неоднократно в течении ночи, он не даст женщине пережить оргазм, если её чувства и ощущения ему безразличны.

Поймите,  мужчины,  женщине глубоко безразлична ваша эрекция, если сама партнёрша после полового акта остаётся неудовлетворённой. Пусть на ваш половой член можно даже пудовую гирю повесить, - женщине-то какое дело до этого, раз партнёр не умеет доставить ей наслаждение?! Вы  можете очень любить свой орган и гордиться его размерами, но женщине важен конечный результат. просто любоваться и восторгаться вашим "красавцем" женщине совсем не интересно (и можете мужчины обидеться на меня после этого и закидать помидорами), её волнует, что партнёр умеет в постели и насколько он опытен.

Ведь недаром говорят, что хороший любовник - это не молодой красавец-атлет с великолепными внешними данными и огромным членом, а невысокий, лысоватый мужчина зрелого возраста с половым членом средних размеров, но знающий все особенности сексуальности женщины и способы её удовлетворения.

Интеллект мужчины для полового удовлетворения женщины не имеет никакого значения. Излишняя интеллигентность иногда может быть даже помехой, особенно если она сочетается  с неуверенностью в себе, нерешительностью, скованностью, излишней щепетильностью в оценке того, что можно себе позволить, а чего нельзя  во время полового акта.

А вот общая культура мужчины и культура его поведения  для женщины имеют огромное значение. Даже не обладающий особыми половыми способностями, но галантный, умеющий говорить изысканные комплименты (а женщина любит "ушами", как известно), ухаживать и оказывать знаки внимания, умеющий оценить её достоинства гораздо более привлекателен в качестве любовника, чем невоспитанный и примитивный мужчина, который ищет не общения, а лишь сексуального удовлетворения.

----------


## PatR!oT

все пойду в вечернюю школу )))

----------


## Irina

> все пойду в вечернюю школу )))


Зачем?))) Тут же написано - Интеллект мужчины для полового удовлетворения женщины не имеет никакого значения.

----------


## PatR!oT

тогда пойду в разведку )))

----------


## Irina

А в разведку то зачем?))

----------


## PatR!oT

в разведке буду с биноклем в кустах сидеть и в чужие окна смотреть опыта набираться у невысоких, лысоватых мужчин зрелого возраста с половым членом средних размеров, но знающих все особенности сексуальности женщины и способы её удовлетворения.

----------


## Irina

Это не с биноклем надо сидеть, а с опытной дамочкой без комплексов, которая и объяснить и на практике показать сможет

----------


## PatR!oT

а сколько этой дамочке должно быть лет чтобы  что бы она была опытная )))) , а , то мало ли  пенсионерка самая опытная ))))

----------


## Irina

Ну это по разному бывает)) Некоторые и за всю жизнь ничему не научатся, а некоторые и в нежном возрасте точно знают чего хотят и главное умеют

----------


## Sanych

> а женщина любит "ушами", как известно


Недаром мужчины частенько называют своих подруг - "Моя зайка"

----------


## Irina

Может и не даром))) Но на одних словах далеко не уедешь))))

----------

